# Five Days Til Pippa Comes Home-- The Countdown!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just talked to Cindy, Pippa's breeder, and I'm all set to pick her up on Friday! I have an appointment in the early afternoon so I'll go pick her up afterwards. Five days!

Here are two pictures, though not great, of Pippa taken today. 

Mom, get me out of here!









I am SO ready to come home!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is one pretty little girl. Looking forward to you taking her home, then we will get to see heaps more photos.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How very exciting, Jackie. Pippa is a doll!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Jackie i bet your counting the hours ..hugs jo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks like she is ready for a breakout!! Can't wait to see her!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Ooooh! She's a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pippa's in jail and has 5 more days before she'll be paroled.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Jackie -- I bet these are going to be the longest 5 days in history for you. She is just so precious. Can't wait to see pictures of Pippa and Cozette together (if you can ever get them to be still enough to take a picture). :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - you need to play Monopoly and get one of those "Get Out of Jail" cards for little Pippa.olice: I adore that first picture with her little tongue. Boy, this is going to be a long week. :blink: Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Agony waiting for that little face to come home! Is everything ready for her? I know it will drag by---but we are waiting here with you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is so hard waiting for them isn't it? What a doll baby, :wub: so exciting.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So excited for you!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I did a "little" retail therapy to help me pass the time yesterday, LOL. I bought a new playpen/play yard, since our old one was too old-- it's a Pet Gear Home 'N Go Pet Pen. I also bought a Sleepypod Mini that doubles as a carrier and bed. I thought they were so cute! I also bought a car harness and was thinking about some Susan Lanci items too. Though buying more clothes is tempting, I learned the hard way with Cozette that unless they are lined in silk or satin-- for which I'm indebted to Lynn (Lacie's Mom)-- clothes are NOT a good idea if I don't want to deal with a ton of mats. Pippa looks like she is going to have a beautiful coat, and I don't want to have to have it shaved down! 

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh boy, I am so excited for you Jackie. Can't wait to see pictures of her when she is paroled.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How exciting!!!! Only 5 days left...well, 4 and 1/2 at this time of the day! :thumbsup: I bet you're starting to get really antsy!!! :w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, I'm so happy for you. I just love having two little girls. I know you will, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Jackie, I'm so happy for you. I just love having two little girls. I know you will, too. :wub::wub:


I agree. Having two little girls wonderful. I'm so happy for you, Jackie!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Getting closer! I just love little Pippa's look. I know a dog from Cindy and he's precious too. I am definitely keeping her in mind as a breeder (probably her or Sarah Stangeland) when I'm ready for my second!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

socalyte said:


> I did a "little" retail therapy to help me pass the time yesterday, LOL. I bought a new playpen/play yard, since our old one was too old-- it's a Pet Gear Home 'N Go Pet Pen. I also bought a Sleepypod Mini that doubles as a carrier and bed. I thought they were so cute! I also bought a car harness and was thinking about some Susan Lanci items too. Though buying more clothes is tempting, I learned the hard way with Cozette that unless they are lined in silk or satin-- for which I'm indebted to Lynn (Lacie's Mom)-- clothes are NOT a good idea if I don't want to deal with a ton of mats. Pippa looks like she is going to have a beautiful coat, and I don't want to have to have it shaved down!
> 
> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> ...


:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sigh. Well my Friday plans have been altered. After I told my co-workers that I had an appointment so was leaving early on Friday, then picking up Pippa afterward, one of them wrote an email to everyone and said she was going to be off on Thursday and possibly Friday. If she is off Friday, I'll have to cancel my appointment and stay at work until at least 4:30. I have to on a freeway with horrible traffic that time of night, and what would normally take an hour and a half could take 3-1/2. So I am not sure what I'm going to do. I'm so frustrated. Not at my co-worker, because she deserves her days off, just at the situation. It still sucks though.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so adorable :wub: so exciting :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulation on that beautiful girl! She's so darn cute! 
Can't wait to see pictures after she gets home and from behind bars. Just too cute!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, this waiting is killing ME! How do you feel today?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL I'm feeling---- IMPATIENT! It still isn't Friday! :hysteric:

I'm sure she's worth the wait though. :wub:

Oh, and her breeder says that she is full of P&V-- Heaven help me, that's what Cozette's breeder said about her; in fact, they CALLED her PV. I think we're in trouble, LOL. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Sigh. Well my Friday plans have been altered. After I told my co-workers that I had an appointment so was leaving early on Friday, then picking up Pippa afterward, one of them wrote an email to everyone and said she was going to be off on Thursday and possibly Friday. If she is off Friday, I'll have to cancel my appointment and stay at work until at least 4:30. I have to on a freeway with horrible traffic that time of night, and what would normally take an hour and a half could take 3-1/2. So I am not sure what I'm going to do. I'm so frustrated. Not at my co-worker, because she deserves her days off, just at the situation. It still sucks though.


Just saw this update, Jackie. :huh: So what did you work out? How about picking her up THURSDAY? :chili::chili: Kind of sucks that that woman put out the e-mail AFTER you announced what you were doing. :angry: 


socalyte said:


> LOL I'm feeling---- IMPATIENT! It still isn't Friday! :hysteric:
> 
> I'm sure she's worth the wait though. :wub:
> 
> Oh, and her breeder says that she is full of P&V-- Heaven help me, that's what Cozette's breeder said about her; in fact, they CALLED her PV. I think we're in trouble, LOL. :HistericalSmiley:


Uh, oh. Sounds like Pippa's going to be a pip!!:w00t: Rest up now while you can, girlfriend.:HistericalSmiley: I can't wait until you spring her.:tender:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So exciting!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I don't think you'll ever *see* Cozette or Pippa once Pippa is there. Instead, you'll see a "white streak" going by. If Pippa is as much of an energizer bunny as Cozette, I know that you'll have 2 very tired fluffs by the end of each day.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So today the countdown is three days//////////I can't wait, I can only imagine what trauma your teeth are going through right now.....what a wonderful happy time...tell us when your water breaks.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so excited! It's wednesday so what have you decided to do about Friday??


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my co-worker to say what SHE is going to do. My boss' wife, who comes in a few days a week, asked me about it too and I told her what happened. We'll see if anything comes of that. But, if worse comes to worse, I'll just leave at 5:00 and pick her up later than I'd hoped. I dont know if I could handle having to wait any longer!

Lynn, I'm guessing you're right! Every time I talk to Cindy, Pippa is being rambunctious and I can hear her in the background! It should be interesting around here, LOL.

Now it's two days and, if I leave at 5:00, 21 hours before I pick up Pippa LOL.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, I am so excited for you! Oh my goodness! Pippa is one gorgeous fluff baby!:wub::wub::wub:

I hope your co-worker lets you know tomorrow (Thursday) if she is going to be off on Friday. What a bummer. I feel the same way Sue does ... that it kind of sucks that your co-worker put in her email after you announced that you were bringing Pippa home on Friday. 

I can't wait to see more pictures of your new fluff baby after you bring her home. She is gorgeous.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Tomorrow will be here before you know it! Congratulations, girl.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Soooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness I just CANNOT keep still today I'm so antsy-- tomorrow is going to be pathetic, LOL. Let's see-- depending on whether I am able to leave at 2:00 or 4:30 (I'll come in half an hour early so I can at least leave a bit early), it is 24 or 26-1/2 hours til I leave to get Pippa. *deep breath/blow out* Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It's almost here! YAY! So excited for you!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh im so excited for you :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: breathe in and out and relax ok lets do it again breathe in and out now deep ok and let go and relax...............................:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Woohoo! This is so exciting! I can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i'm so excited for you, take lots of pictures


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

can't wait to see her in your arm.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lamaze (sp?) Jackie, you need to do the dog pant, you know the one where you "pant to keep the baby from coming until the doctor arrives." Yea, that one! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Now we all need to do it together!:chili::chili:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

*Oh Gosh the Big Day is FINALLY Here!*

Whooo hooo it's Friday! I have less than 24 hours before Pippa time!:wub:

Sandi, I would do the Lamaze panting, but I'd hyperventilate if I had to do it for long and end up with a paper bag shoved in my face... something like this :brownbag: 

I actually taught the Bradley Method of childbirth for over ten years, so I should go into my peaceful place and do my progressive relaxation, LOL. 

I talked to Cindy tonight, and Pippa is now a whopping 1 lb 12 oz at 13-1/2 weeks old! And, as always, I could hear Little Miss Noisemaker in the background. I think I'm really going to be in for a wild ride :HistericalSmiley:

The only thing that could throw a monkey wrench into things is that she has a Yorkie champion (for both US and Canada) that is due to whelp, so if she ends up in the emergency vet's for whelping issues, I'll have to wait until Saturday or Sunday to pick her up. I'm just praying that the Yorkie will wait a couple of days, or that she will have an uncomplicated time of it. 

It's getting closer!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

excited!! excited!! excited!! SUPER excited for you  

please remember to take loooooads of pix ^_^

all the best.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It's FRIDAY finally! Soooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

artytime:artytime::cheer::cheer::celebrate - firewor:
Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

Can't wait for pictures:chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::cheer::Sunny Smile::chili::chili::chili: Yippeeee!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:arty::yahoo::yahoo::Waiting:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:cheer: :cheer: arty: arty: :Waiting:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Today's the big day!!! Can't wait!!!! arty:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting:

I'll just sit here....waiting....if you don't mind....:chili::chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

The A Team said:


> :Waiting:
> 
> I'll just sit here....waiting....if you don't mind....:chili::chili:


Ya'll are a bunch of CRAZY MALTESERS...... and I LOVE IT!...:aktion033::smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:WELL????opcorn:opcorn: opcorn:opcorn: IS SHE HERE YET???????


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

No, apparently my co-worker isn't coming in, so I have to work pretty much a full day. I'm going to try to sneak out by 4:30, but we'll see. I promise to take pics and videos of her homecoming and meeting with the other critters at our house. 

Fortunately it's a very busy day, so I am able to pretty much keep my mind occupied! When I do have time to think about it, I get so antsy-- it's crazy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You're making me crazy!!!! :blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jackie, she is a perfect little darling! Best wishes!!:chili:


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

1 day! I'm so excited to see her!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:faint::faint::faint:
Hurry puppy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Darn time zone differences. :angry::angry::Waiting:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you realize that you have at least 25 women going into labor here? We're just hopin it ain' premature.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting: :Waiting:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to join in on the puppy wait! Plus, I love these little popcorn eating smilies! 

:Waiting:opcorn::Waiting:opcorn::Waiting:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Guess I'll join the vigil and have some popcorn too!:HistericalSmiley:


:Waiting::Waiting:opcorn:<Cosy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm joining in too for some popcorn!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Forget the artytime: I'm heading for the :wine: (((SIGH)))


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Forget the artytime: I'm heading for the :wine: (((SIGH)))


Oh, I should have clarified. My smilies were drinking Pabst Blue Ribbon with their popcorn. :HistericalSmiley:

WE WANT PIPPA!

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure the only ones up are those across the world, lol, but wanted to say I got Pippa home safe and sound. But wow, what an exhausting night! Traffic was a bear, and Cindy spent a good hour giving me information and instructions, then I went to grab a bite with my son, who lives the next town over. Got back on the road about 8:30, got lost up in the mountains (my GPS insisted I needed to go on a closed road), then stopped about halfway home to check on Pippa and grab some coffee so I wouldn't fall asleep. 

She is just so adorable, I'm totally in love. What a darling personality she has. And yes, she is VERY busy, LOL. I've got her settled into her little playpen and gave her a bite to eat. She ate nearly half a can of food (the short cat-food size), pee'd and pooed and then started playing. Once I got her in the playpen I don't think she stopped moving once! 

I didn't introduce her to the other dogs-- I had my hubby put them in the den, where they sleep during the day. I figured Pippa needed to settle in before getting bombarded with the other dogs and the kitty. I didn't want to stress her out any more than she was going to be by just being away from the only home she knows. 

Did I mention how adorable she is? LOL. 

I promise to get pictures first thing, and I plan to videotape her meeting with the other dogs too. 

I'm going to call it a night, but wanted to fulfill my promise of letting everyone know when I got my precious fluff finally home. I'm so thrilled to finally have her here!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the pics & video!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm anxious to see the pictures!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: She's HOME!!! :chili:


But now I'm full of popcorn and it's too early for a glass of wine :blink:


So I'll just tap my foot and mabe pace the room till we get some pictures!:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay, Yippee, Hurrah!
Looking fwd. to seeing how the night went! Up an'at'em'!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hip Hip Horray Pippa is now with her forever mommy. So so happy for you Jackie. I can't wait to see pictures of her. I just love the feeling of getting a new little fluff. It is beyond wonderful:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So happy Pippa is home and hope things are going well. Pat, it is never too early for a glass of wine!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah!! So happy for you Jackie!! Can't wait to see her!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:cheer::celebrate - fireworYipeeee!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- so glad she's home and all is well. Anxiously waiting to see pictures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie ... I am thrilled that your darling Pippa is finally home with you and the rest of your family! I am looking forward to seeing pictures and videos! 

Needless to say, I think you are going to have a very fun and special weekend! Yay!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

So glad she is home! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just came online to see if you got her home Jackie...saw your post and I have a big smile :Happy_Dance:going across my face just picturing it. Good luck with your precious new baby. I can't wait to see the video!:wub2:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh Jackie - I just saw what it took to get Pippa. You must be so exhausted. I know that all you wanted to do was GET HOME. :chili::chili: Sounded like the longest day and night. So glad it's the weekend so you can all kick back, relax and enjoy...oh yes, and try to keep up with the little Whirling Dervish. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad you're home with your new baby. We're waiting for pictures.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yippee! As you can see we are all DYING to see pictures!1 LOL!!!


----------

